# Help with cement mixer



## chrisinmass (Jun 9, 2015)

I just picked up an old cement mixer. It seems like the pinion gear/shaft is hard to turn. I'm not sure if it is damaged or just rusted but I would like to pull it out to see. The issue is the mixing drum needs to be removed to pull the pinion out. I don't want to break anything but I can't figure out how to remove the drum. 
There is a bolt inside the drum that looks like a large set screw to hold it on a shaft. I loosened that but the drum didn't budge. 

Am I on the right track? Can I heat that shaft up or let it soak in PB Blaster? 

I would post some photos but I'm not sure how to do that here.

Thanks Chris


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

But a new or newer mixer. Been down your road before. Unless it's a simple fix you are heading down a tunnel with no end.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You shouldn't have to remove the drum to get the pinion gear out, isn't it mounted between 2 pillow block bearings?


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

What type of carpentry do you do with a mixer? Just wondering? Have a local Mason or small engine mechanic check it out. Have you started it and that's when you found the issue?


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

*Help With Cement Mixer*



heavyc said:


> What type of carpentry do you do with a mixer? Just wondering? Have a local Mason or small engine mechanic check it out. Have you started it and that's when you found the issue?



Why does it matter what type of carpentry he does. You never form anything outta lumber when pouring concrete, or building an arch? 

To remove the drum on my Imer mixer from the gear box shaft I have to remove the "T bolt handle" if yours has this it won't budge go to the local mechanic and see can they free it up or grease the heck outta it and get to work with a rubber mallet.
What type of mixer is it?


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

S.U.M said:


> Why does it matter what type of carpentry he does. You never form anything outta lumber when pouring concrete, or building an arch?
> 
> To remove the drum on my Imer mixer from the gear box shaft I have to remove the "T bolt handle" if yours has this it won't budge go to the local mechanic and see can they free it up or grease the heck outta it and get to work with a rubber mallet.
> What type of mixer is it?


It doesn't matter at all. Simply asking to better answer question of 2nd post. Maybe he's better off buying new if he's planning several different applications. A very good operable mix can be picked up for a very reasonable price verses putting a bandage on a festering problem. Photos would clarify the entire question.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

You need to ask yourself," If I can't afford the few days pay to buy a working used concrete mixer, do I have enough capital saved up to be doing any contracting? period."

Will the mixer be reliable enough to use on multiple batch pours?

The facts appear that you don't have the basic skills needed to rebuild/repair one of the simplest machines used in construction.

Down load an exploded parts diagram of the mixer or a similar model....


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

chrisinmass said:


> I just picked up an old cement mixer. It seems like the pinion gear/shaft is hard to turn. I'm not sure if it is damaged or just rusted but I would like to pull it out to see. The issue is the mixing drum needs to be removed to pull the pinion out. I don't want to break anything but I can't figure out how to remove the drum.
> There is a bolt inside the drum that looks like a large set screw to hold it on a shaft. I loosened that but the drum didn't budge.
> 
> Am I on the right track? Can I heat that shaft up or let it soak in PB Blaster?
> ...


sounds like you mean the main drum bearing.....it usually has a cap that is threaded over the hub to isolate the nut/bearing/and race. The set screws you mention may be just to lock on the cap. IE if you cant see a cotter pin and nut with grease then you havent exposed it yet.

We rebuilt our 1948 Jager Mixer two years ago...[we used to play in the drum ''upside down contests'' as kids] Just completed a 4 yard sectional walk rebuild with it where ready mix wouldnt do. Last year we did a Gazeebo on the water with it....great machine. It had a water cooled hit and miss international motor which I still have,but was replaced with a later version from a 1 bag with a hopper the old man had.

imo the best old mixers were jager or rex...ie heavy metal!

Any how it has impressed the management co of a large co-op to the point we are now bidding on a complex of high end villas at Yale.
The whole project is a myriad or deteriorating or settling walks/curbs/brick porches/and steps....its a 3 year project I'm leaning towards t and m.....they are sick of repairing!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to say "concrete mixer" on this forum? We at least try to sound like we're professionals.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Aren't you supposed to say "concrete mixer" on this forum? We at least try to sound like we're professionals.


CEMENT MIXER is and always was the phrase the old timers used since I can remember! Mortar came later on.........concrete of course is correct but everyone in the trade knows the scoop....getting technical its drum or paddle!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Fancis Casini said:


> CEMENT MIXER is and always was the phrase the old timers used since I can remember! Mortar came later on.........concrete of course is correct but everyone in the trade knows the scoop....getting technical its drum or paddle!


I'm 55, and the old timers I knew were always careful to say "concrete mixer".


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Other than that
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4em8_iu-Tw


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually, it sounds like he has a mortar mixer, not a concrete mixer.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

But it's still not a cement mixer :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive never owned a concrete mixer, 

ive gone through an easy 5 cement mixers though....


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

seems Jaeger of Columbus Ohio also made mortar mixers from around 1930

http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/print-edition/2012/11/09/shaping-columbus-gebhard-jaeger.html

http://archives.hcea.net/?p=collections/findingaid&id=263&q=&rootcontentid=10413


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

My first mixer was ~WWII era mixer(model A rims) with an 1800 rpm Briggs& Stratton 3HP gas engine, Its was a "cement" mixer, because the Mortar mixers were alleged to have holes in the paddles to 'speed' mixing.

some one had replaced the ignition coil with in 1963.... 18mm spark plug, you could clean on a bench grinder....

It would mix 3 ft of mortar and just barely 5.5ft or a 1/5 of yard of concrete, one full bag of Portland for 4500 psi concrete with concrete sand and DOT spec graded aggregate. 

sold it for 50.00$ replaced it last year with a 1/3 yard tumble mixer for 3k$ to save on grout mixes....

Saves a ton of wear on the paddle mixers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> My first mixer was ~WWII era mixer(model A rims) with an 1800 rpm Briggs& Stratton 3HP gas engine, Its was a "cement" mixer, because the Mortar mixers were alleged to have holes in the paddles to 'speed' mixing.
> 
> some one had replaced the ignition coil with in 1963.... 18mm spark plug, you could clean on a bench grinder....
> 
> ...


the old man had a jaeger 7 cuft tumble with the fixed hopper which when hitched to the truck would get filled via two men on the truck. It was handy for walks as you drove along the pour...handy cap ramps too. I think he paid a couple grand around 1955 for it...wish I didnt scrap it back when they fell out of favor. The 1948 I now have is in great shape. I agree on the conc sand wearing paddles and drums out.Years back we used the conc mixer for stone mud 1 bag portland nearly 27 sand,.. or more if very coarse. His one bagger 7cu ft looked like this but newer...I never did get to work with it.http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Jaeger...042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588899bde2


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking to "reinvent" that style of mini-plant mixer to save on labor shoveling and lifting 1/4 barrels of Portland by hand, and of course some sort of dust control.

Teleboom lifts with buckets to fill the sand/grout aggregate hoppers and smaller vacumn filled cement bins. Put the oven dried sand businesses out of the commercial masonry market.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Looking to "reinvent" that style of mini-plant mixer to save on labor shoveling and lifting 1/4 barrels of Portland by hand, and of course some sort of dust control.
> 
> Teleboom lifts with buckets to fill the sand/grout aggregate hoppers and smaller vacumn filled cement bins. Put the oven dried sand businesses out of the commercial masonry market.


It's getting too expensive to do it their way.....I saved 300 just mixing my own 3 yds the old way vrs those bags at home depot and forget the small order delivery guys...the minimum here is 150 to 300 under 5 and some are going to a 7 yd minimum! imo the old lift hopper mixers will be back.

I recall doing walks and patios with the mixer keeping down 3/4'' to receive the finish coat which was #20 sand to a bag of CEMENT.
Marked nicely and floated like a butterfly with a wood then sponge float,figure 8 pattern. had to be careful the base didnt over dry!

I missed out on a real nicely kept Rex end discharge with a lifting hopper 1500....I knew the original owner kept it indoors! it 

here's an old version but they came out with pneumatic tires later on The engine was prior the international which I still have and runs well although I put on the later model kohler from the scrapped fixed hopper 1 bag
http://www.old-engine.com/jaeger.htm

48 Jaeger pic


----------

